
Show HN: Write Qt for WebAssembly Applications Entirely in Go And/or JavaScript - therecipe
https://therecipe.github.io/widgets_playground/
======
therecipe
If you are on mobile, here is the direct link to the repo:
[https://github.com/therecipe/widgets_playground](https://github.com/therecipe/widgets_playground)
Sorry, the widgets playground isn't really meant to be used on mobile devices.
The next playground will be made with QML instead and should be better suited
for mobile usage.

